# Comma thread portal with info, key word links and topic sentences



## Comma use

The *comma thread portal* is an attempt to present in a condensed  form the entire scope of the EO forum threads on comma use (as of June  2013) in order to facilitate the search for information on this  extensive subject.

The threads have been divided into 19 main categories, most of them with  subcategories. Each main category contains: (1) an info post (indicated  by the   smiley), which briefly explains pertinent concepts, (2) key word links  that return lists with relevant thread titles, and (3) the topic  sentences of the individual threads as well as their specific links.

The index section below summarizes the content of this thread portal. Each index word should be understood as related to comma use. For example, the linked index item that refers to comma use with regard to the word _that_.


----------



## Comma use

*CONTENTS: MAIN CATEGORIES

*


1. Comma use11. Comma with direct address, salutation or speech tag2. Comma with abbreviation12. Comma with ellipsis3. Comma with adjective13. Comma with interjection4. Comma with adverb14. Comma vs. other punctuation mark5. Comma with _'and', 'but'_ or _'or'_15. Comma with participle6. Comma with apposition or absolute construction16. Comma with phrase7. Comma with clause element17. Comma with preposition8. Comma splice18. Comma with quotation mark9. Comma with conjunction19. Comma with relative pronoun10. Comma with date or number


*
INDEX*



a  littleclause  coordinationhenceofsuch  asabbreviationclause elementhoweveroftensurprisinglyaboutcoloni.e.on one hand...on the  othersurveyabsolute  construction
comma splice
ifonthank youaccording  tocomma useif anyonlythanksadjectival  phrasecomplex prepositionif anythingorthatadjectivecompound conjunctioninoverthenadjective  phrasecompound predicatein factowing totherebyadverbconjunctionin order toOxford commatherefore adverb ending in -lyconjunctive adverbin questionpage referencethoughadverb  of degreedashin thatparticiplethusadverb  of opiniondateincludingpast participletitleadverb  of placedecimalindeedpertoadverb  of timedepending oninstead ofperhapstodayadverbial  phrasedespiteinterjectionperiodtooafterdirect addressintophraseU.S.alldirect speechintroductory phrasepleaseunfortunatelyall  things considereddownitselfpredicative adjectiveunlessalsoduringjoining commaprepositionuntilamongeachJr.present participlevery muchandearlyjust asquotationweirdappositionellipsislikequotation markwhat's moreasenthusiasticallylistrelative pronounwhenas  soon asenumerationlisting commarespectivelywhereas  usualespeciallymaybesalutationwhereasas  welletc.mention aspectsemicolonwhether...oras  well aseven thoughmyselfseparatorwhichateverywherenameserial commawhileat  leastexceptneither...norsincewhoattributive  nounexclamation marknested quotationslashwhombecausefornosowhosebeforefor shortnonetheless so as towhybetweenfromnorso muchwithbothfrom...tonot only...but alsoso thatwithoutbracketing  commafull stopnowso...thatyesbutgapping commanumberspecificallyyesterdaybygoodbyeobjectspeech tagyet by no meansheadlineobviouslysubjectzero relative pronoun


----------



## Comma use

*1. COMMA USE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma use

The *comma* is a punctuation mark – a symbol used to indicate the structure of written language. It has several functions, which may be summarized as listing, joining, gapping and bracketing. All threads about comma use touch upon one of those aspects.

The *listing comma* is used as a substitute for the conjunctions in lists: _and, or_. Cf. _He bought apples, pears and oranges. He bought apples and pears and oranges._

The *joining comma* is used with a coordinating conjunction to join independent clauses, e.g. _Everyone who has dined at our house has loved these, and I guarantee you will too._

The *bracketing comma*, which is perhaps the most difficult to master, is used to set off an interruption without much disturbing a sentence's flow. It often comes in pairs. E.g. _My current obsession, though, is comedy sketch shows._

The *gapping comma* is used to show that one or several words have been left out, something which linguists call *ellipsis*, e.g. _John was the manager; Mary, the clerk._

For more information about comma use, see Wiki article Comma and University of Sussex The Comma.

Below are links to general discussions on comma use.


----------



## Comma use

*1.1 COMMA USE: LINKS AND TOPIC SENTENCES*
(Back to Index)​*General discussions*
.
Are commas necessary? Link
.
Where do commas go in English sentences? Link
.
More or fewer commas in sentences - what is best? Link
.​*Complex topic sentences*
.
To me, it still seems to maintain its original poise, standing, in a drafty time, erect, resolute, and assured. Link
.
We both fell for a long time, and the night fell too so as to accompany us, with the big white eye of the moon which laughed because it likes people who love. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*2. COMMA WITH ABBREVIATION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma abbreviation

An *abbreviation* is a shortened form of a word or phrase, consisting typically of a letter or a group of letters from that word or phrase, such as _Jr. _Modern English has adopted about fifty Latin abbreviations, two of which are _etc._ and _i.e._.

An *initialism* is a special type of abbreviation that consists of a string of initials, for example, _U.S._ If the string can be pronounced as a word, it is referred to as an *acronym*.

For more information about abbreviations, see Wiki entries for Abbreviation, Acronym and List of Latin abbreviations.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with abbreviation_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*2.1 COMMA WITH LATIN ABBREVIATION*
(Back to Index)​*etc.*
abbreviation etc..
The room was full of party decorations, including strippers, bongs, etc., and machine guns. Link
.​*i.e.*
abbreviation i.e..
Laura, i.e. my sister ... Link
.
The profitability is directly influenced by two elements; i.e. the developing cost and efficiency of the entire plan to meet the segments’ needs. Link
.
In view of the fact that a test pressure of at least 50 bar would be indicated for bare tanks in this case, the working party favours the first alternative, i.e., reducing the filling ratio to 0.87 kg/l. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*2.2 COMMA WITH OTHER ABBREVIATION OR INITIALISM*
(Back to Index)​*Jr.*
comma Jr.
.
Martin Luther King, Jr., was the youngest man to have received the Nobel Peace Prize. Link
.
Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr., unveiled a new report with Christina D. Romer, the chairwoman of the Council of Economic Advisors, that shows that the pace of fiscal stimulus has accelerated. Link
.​*U.S.*
comma U.S.
.
Mao was against Khrushchev’s ‘peaceful coexistence’ with the U.S., and this contributed to the problematic relationship between China and the Soviet Union. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*3. COMMA WITH ADJECTIVE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma adjective

An *adjective* is a part of speech whose function it is to modify the meaning of a noun, e.g. _a sunny day. _A noun can be modified by more than one adjective, e.g. _a bright, sunny day._

Another noun modifier is the *attributive noun*, which is a noun that modifies another noun, sometimes along with adjectives, e.g., _his superhuman vampire strength._

An *adjective phrase* is a phrase whose head (i.e. main word) is an adjective: _alone except for the baby_.

When an adjective is indirectly attached to a noun via a verb, as in _She is young_, it is called a *predicative adjective*.

For more information about adjectives, see Wiki articles Adjective, Attributive noun and Adjective phrase.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with adjective_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*3.1 COMMA WITH ADJECTIVE: GENERAL DISCUSSIONS*
(Back to Index)​Comma between adjectives: examples of when it is needed and when it is not. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*3.2 COMMA OR AND BETWEEN ADJECTIVES*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma and adjective.
...to adopt a soft, honest straight campaign. Link
.
I guess it wasn't a bad place for a beautiful young widow to move beyond her loss. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*3.3 COMMA BETWEEN ADJECTIVES*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma with adjective
.
She is wearing a short tight dress. Link
.
It was a bright, beautiful , sunny day. Link
.
Her long, dark, glossy hair fascinated me. Link
.
light-grayish, moderately-loamy, cultivated, forest soil Link
.
Retirees can start getting early, reduced benefits at age 62. Link
.
She is lying on her very comfortable, cushy white leather couch. Link
.
Would it be okay if I bring my single, handsome, intelligent, American friends? Link
.
Services of an experienced, professional tour manager for the duration of the tour. Link
.
UnitiQute is Naim's new, compact digital streaming all-in-one high-end audio player. Link
.
The region remains divided between nationalist-military dictatorships of varying degrees of severity, and traditional, monarchical forms of government... Link
.
The xxxx Foundation is an IRS-designated 501(c)(3) organization dedicated to providing private, educational and capital support to the xxxx xxxxx Performing Arts Center. Link
.
Obviously the Archdeacon was out to impress his visitors, for the Te Deum and the Benedictus were sung to elaborate, unfamiliar settings, which the congregation could not attempt and which seems rather beyond the choir at some points. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*3.4 COMMA BETWEEN ADJECTIVE AND NOUN*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma adjective noun

*Between adjective and modified noun*
.
The "rat race" refers to a tiring, seemingly endless, routine in an often competitive, busy environment. Link
.
I think many Americans would use it if they want to speak from a very strong, sort of patriotic, old-fashioned, nostalgic, feeling for the country. Link
.
Only the evidence of his library—the hundreds of volumes bearing in their margins 'copious notes' and forests of cross-references, written in his delicate, even, hand and dating, some of them, from hid undergraduate days—has revealed the range... Link
.​*Between adjective and attributive noun*
.
I listened to the original, studio version of the song. Link
.
They were sitting in a room with candle-lit, concrete walls. Link
.
He pounded against it with all his superhuman, vampire strength, so hard that the echo reverberated off the walls. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*3.5 COMMA WITH PREDICATIVE ADJECTIVE OR ADJECTIVE PHRASE*
(Back to Index)​*With predicative adjective*
comma predicative
.
He looks at her, happy. Link
.​*With adjective phrase*
comma adjective phrase
.
He could imagine lying beside her in bed at the end of the day, holding her while they talked and laughed, lost in each other`s arms. Link
.
Many years ago, psychologists performed an experiment in which they put a number of people in a room, alone except for a ring toss set. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*3.6 COMMA BETWEEN ADJECTIVE AND PARTICIPLE OR PREPOSITIONAL PHRASE*
(Back to Index)​*Between adjective and participle*
comma adjective participle
.
He held it over the screaming, white-haired man's left-hand palm. Link
.​*Between adjective and prepositional phrase*
comma prepositional phrase
.
It is profoundly moving, tragicomic and heartfelt, with a harsh, melodramatic impulse at the climax. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4. COMMA WITH ADVERB*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: comma adverb

An *adverb* is a word that modifies the meaning of a verb, adjective, other adverb, clause or sentence. Adverbs are often classified according to meaning. For example, _everywhere_ is an adverb of place, _now_ is an adverb of time, _both_ is an adverb of degree, and _maybe_ is an adverb of opinion.

*Conjunctive adverbs* (e.g. _however_) join clauses when preceded by a semicolon. They are also used to introduce, interrupt or end a clause.

Adverbs formed from adjectives by adding _–ly_ constitute a separate category here.

_Itself_ and _myself_ are pronouns, but when used for emphasis their function is adverbial.

Note that certain words that are classified as adverbs are also pronouns (e.g. _all_, _both_, _each_) or conjuctions (e.g. _only_, _though_).

For more information about adverbs, see Wiki articles Adverb, English adverbs and Conjunctive adverb

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with adverb_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*4.1 COMMA WITH ADVERB: GENERAL DISCUSSIONS*
(Back to Index)​Comma after introductory adverb: is it necessary?Link
.
Comma after introductory adverb or conjunction: when is it needed? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.2 COMMA WITH ADVERB IN FRONT OR END POSITION (KEY WORD LINKS)*
(Back to Index)​comma adverb front position
.
comma adverb end position
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.3 COMMA WITH ADVERB OF PLACE (LOCATIVE ADVERB)*
(Back to Index)​*Down*
comma down
.
Near the fence the ground dropped steeply, down to the pond below. Link
.​*Everywhere*
comma everywhere
.
The MDGs are a framework adopted by world leaders for the international community to work together toward a common end - making sure that human development reaches everyone, everywhere, by 2015. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.4 COMMA WITH ADVERB OF TIME (TEMPORAL ADVERB)*
(Back to Index)​*Early*
comma early
.
Early that night, he went to bed. Link
.​*Now*
comma now
.
So now, he would like to have a car, but he must buy a cheap one because he doesn't have a lot of money. Link
.​*Often*
comma often
.
Very often, when a society adopts a new food without the food culture surrounding it, as happened when corn first came to Europe, Africa, and Asia, people get sick. Link
.
Foreign investors lease thousands of hectares here for intensive agriculture, at rock bottom prices. Often without worrying about the environment or the local population. Link
.​*Today*
comma today
.
Today it's time to... / Today, it's time to... Link
.​*Yesterday*
comma yesterday
.
Yesterday, I went to the zoo. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.5 COMMA WITH ADVERB OF DEGREE (OR CORRESPONDING PRONOUN OR CONJUNCTION)*
(Back to Index)​*All*
comma all
.
He has three albums, all of which sold over two million copies. Link
.
Japan's Tezuka Productions Co. and Hong Kong's Forest Line Union Holdings Co. have begun distributing three ''manga'' comics by Tezuka all of which already have Chinese translations to mobile phone users in China. Link
.​*Also*
comma also
.
I like it, also. Link
.
Please verify the changes and, also, verify the whole application. Link
.​*Both*
comma both
.
Introductory physics courses sparked my interest in fluid mechanics while the upper level course, Mechanics, escalated it, both in and out of the classroom. Link
.
From 1950 onwards, industrial use grew steadily to just over 1000 Km3, while domestic use rose more slowly to only 300 Km3, both far below the levels of consumption by agriculture. Link
.​*Each*
comma each
.
This company is composed of 3 individual companies, each concentrating on different business areas. Link
.
Three cats, each of which eats seven rats, won't be hungry for long. Link
.​*Only*
comma only
.
Only, a few years later his boss calls him to his office with a new assignment and he starts doubting it. Link
.​*Too*
comma too
.
I like it, too. Link
.
Have a nice day, too. Link
.
It turns out we behead, too. Link
.
I went to university there, too. Link
.
There was very little time to answer too. Link
.
My sister loves to cook this dish for her family and I hope you will, too. Link
.
Finally the filler metal has a strong influence on the choice of the joint clearance, too. Link
.
Everyone who has dined at our house has loved these, and I guarantee you will, too. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.6 COMMA WITH ADVERB OF OPINION (OR CORRESPONDING CONJUNCTION)*
(Back to Index)​*Maybe*
comma maybe
.
Maybe, they might have kept the cooked food in the fridge. Link
.​*Perhaps*
comma perhaps
.
Perhaps, he is angry. Link
.​*Please*
comma please
.
Can you, please, provide me with some examples of this use? Link
.
Please confirm if John would be able to monitoring calls for Qu today. Link
.​*Though*
comma though
.
Why would they do that, though? Link
.
It must be noted, though, that this is... Link
.
Most of them are wealthy. Though, some are poor. Link
.
My current obsession, though, is comedy sketch show. Link
.
He may have thought I was hitting on him, though, ‘cause he blushed... Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.7 COMMA WITH CONJUNCTIVE ADVERB*
(Back to Index)​*Hence*
comma hence.
In recent years, there has been renewed interest in epistemology and, hence, in the question of whether knowledge is possible. Link
.​*However*
comma however.
The rum, however, is not essential. Link
.
Some of us want a new system. However, not everybody agrees Link
.
It’s a magic trick, however, that most major pharmaceutical companies are also trying. Link
.
The UConn women's basketball program is among the nation's best; however, they play in one of the weaker conferences. Link
.​*Indeed*
comma indeed.
He was a very intelligent man, indeed. Link
.​*Nonetheless*
comma nonetheless.
But we had a great time, nonetheless. Link
.​*Then*
comma then; see also section 8.6 Comma before _'then': _comma splice?.
We ate, then we started home. Link
.
You must do this, then do that. Link
.
I worked until 5:00. Then, I went to home. Link
.
He tried and tried, then eventually, he gave up. Link
.
If A is greater than B then the record is not valid for the XYZ to use. Link
.
He ran as fast as he could for as long as he could, then eventually, he gave up. Link
.
She takes a deep breath, makes a few steps, then dives into the swimming pool. Link
.​*Thereby*
comma thereby.
...is calculated by equation XY. Thereby, it is assumed that.... Link
.​*Therefore*
comma therefore.
Therefore, we have decided to... Link
.
Therefore, we can easily understand that adverting is a mirror of the society. Link
.
The matter is very serious, and, therefore, it is a good job we have a solution. Link
.
This scholarship may be renewed, therefore, it may not be available every year. Link
.
The weapon, therefore, can be read as a strong indicator for a forthcoming crime. Link
.
John is taller than Bill; therefore, it could be assumed that John will be a better basketball player. Link
.
This definition does not say a lot, therefore, a slightly more elaborated version would be appreciated. Link
.​*Thus*
comma thus.
....thus, light is abundant and provides a cozy environment. Link
.
He was tall and, thus, unlikely to be related to me or my short brothers. Link
.
Community-based programs teach youth violence control and problem solving, thus preventing juvenile delinquency by providing critical decision-making and life skills. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.8 COMMA WITH ADVERB ENDING IN -LY*
(Back to Index)​*Enthusiastically*
comma enthusiastically.
She nods, enthusiastically. Link
.​*Especially*
comma especially.
Current knowledge of nematode fauna of these countries, and especially in the Czech republic, is quite limited. Link
.
I go for a walk more, especially when the weather is nice. Link
.
These varieties may have to be especially fine for production of specialized cakes, called high-ratio cakes, that are especially light and have good keeping qualities. Link
.​*Obviously*
comma obviously.
Obviously, many pensioners don't know about the Internet and email. Link
.​*Respectively*
comma respectively.
Formaldehyde gets into plants through air or soil adsorption, respectively, through their leaf mass or their root system Link
.​*Specifically*
comma specifically.
I like history, specifically, in the field of US history. Link
.​*Surprisingly*
comma surprisingly.
And not surprisingly, he is the most adequate student for undertaking such a difficult project. Link
.​*Unfortunately*
comma unfortunately.
Although Beth was poor, she was somehow able to manage, whereas her friend, unfortunately, could not. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*4.9 COMMA WITH PRONOUN USED FOR EMPHASIS*
(Back to Index)​*Itself*
comma itself
.
I've seen it, myself.Link
.​*Myself*
comma myself
.
The train, itself, began to move.Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5. COMMA WITH AND, BUT OR OR*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: comma conjunction and, comma conjunction but, comma conjunction or

The conjunctions *and*, *but* and *or* are coordinating conjunctions, meaning conjunctions used to introduce elements (phrases or clauses) that have the same syntactic status as their preceding elements; they are not used for subordination.

One application of coordinating conjunctions is to introduce *independent clauses*, that is, clauses that could be written as sentences. Cf. _She is happy, and I am happy too. She is happy. I am happy too._

A *compound predicate* is a predicate with more than one verb in which the verbs share the same subject. A compound predicate is not seen as constituting independent clauses. E.g. _I sat on the grass in the park and read a book._

A comma before a coordinating conjunction indicating the final item in a list is called a *serial comma* or an *Oxford comma*.

For more information about coordinating conjunctions, see Wiki articles Conjunction and Serial comma.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with_ and, but _or_ or. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*5.1 COMMA BEFORE AND INTRODUCING PHRASE OR CLAUSE *
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma before conjunction and

*Introducing phrase*
.
The gun was firmly held in his right hand and his arm resting on the armrest. Link
.
Different, and hence conflictual, they are, especially in the present case, as they have irreconcilable principles. Link
.​*Introducing independent clause*
.
I am happy, and she is happy. Link
.
I had a good time, and so did Mary. Link
.
I am poor and I am not ashamed of it. Link
.
Do not delay it, and think for the future. Link
.
The loan is $100, and then there is the interest to pay. Link
.
I like apples and I like bananas, but I detest those filthy tomatoes. Link
.
Half of the bowl blows off and the water spatters around the room. Link
.
He shoots them a deadly glance and they eventually get a grip on themselves. Link
.
It's the latest product released by the company, and it's the best thing I have used. Link
.
Everyone who has dined at our house has loved these, and I guarantee you will, too. Link
.
It takes some time to prepare a nice drink, and preparation is only a part of the story. Link
.
If I had gone there, I would have learned how to use this device, and now I would be able to help you. Link
.
All of us are very eager to see the presentation and we particularly look forward to the question period. Link
.
We're meeting in his Brussels office and I'm a bit nervous about it because I don't speak French very well. Link
.
The people who build the houses are volunteers, and the company uses donated materials and money to keep it going. Link
.
Thus, the military signifies God and the dead soldier, whose diligence is a hymn to the military, signifies a pious follower. Link
.
You have already made things clear, and it's rightly fair upon you as well as for the sake of my own spirit that I finally resign myself to that unfortunate truth. Link
.
First of all, teachers teach them to live with their disabilities in the modern world and students become happy to adapt to their life with such caring and loving teachers. Link
.
...the man would ponder for some time in silence and then, with a wet underlip pushing out from under the pipe like that of a feeding elephant, he would answer something neither funny nor polite. Link
.​*Introducing clause: special cases*
.
Feed the dog, and I'll wash the dishes. Link
.
You can use my car or his car and remember to drive safely. Link
.
Sam thought the gate was closed, and the dogs couldn't escape the backyard. Link
.
When I go to the doctor's office, I fill out paperwork and I get my temperature taken. Link
.
As they were sick, and the doctor wanted them to stay in bed, they could not make the trip. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.2 COMMA BEFORE AND FOLLOWING ANOTHER AND*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma second and
.
Standard and Poor's, and Moody's Link
.
I estimated travel expenses for 5 experts and scientists, and 3 staff. Link
.
While it is harder to identify and measure than IQ or experience, and certainly more difficult to capture on resume, its power cannot be denied. Link
.
Due to the storm, the construction suffers ruptures and collapse of non-structural elements and equipments, and significant damage to structural elements. Link
.
Most participants pointed out that the key financial measures are product cost and process cost, and the nonfinancial key measure is customer satisfaction. Link
.
Then we formulate specific hypotheses on the relationship between brand dimensions and company performance, and moderators that are expected to influence that relationship. Link
.
The projects offered by the program are an excellent opportunity for me to exercise my skills and knowledge and to acquire new skills and knowledge in an area I am passionate about. Link
.
Hence, one needs more than an undecided or undecidable conflict of moral realistic positions to deny the objectivity of morality; what one needs is a conception of the world which one takes to be objective, and with which moral realism is at odds. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.3 COMMA BEFORE AND AFTER AND*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma before after conjunction and
.
They went to the park, and, if they needed anything, they'd call John. Link
.
The matter is very serious, and, therefore, it is a good job we have a solution. Link
.
I'm at the office, and, while I'm in the bathroom, some guy walks off with my iPad. Link
.
On the other hand, a plant can have many leaves, and, as it grows, it will thicken its stem. Link
.
He was annoyed with the man's behavior, and, therefore, he decided to teach him a lesson. Link
.
He saw us coming, and unaware that we had learned of his treachery, greeted us with a smile. Link
.
During our conversation you mentioned I was funny and, after having thought about it, I realized this to be true. Link
.
My attempt was patently in vain and as I trudged away inconsolably from Southsea Common I knew that all hope was dashed. Link
.
I was reading the definitions of "respect" (as a noun) on thefreedictionary.com and, after taking notice of the examples presented, wanted to ask this question regarding comma usage. Link
.
Three years later, she created a sensation with her huge canvases, and even though she had no painting experience, her colourful painting style quickly spread to other exhibitions. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.4 COMMA AFTER AND*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma after and
.
And, everyone has the same goal: A satisfied customer. Link
.
I'm going to apply for promotion and, if successful, I'd love to stay in Ealing. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.5 COMMA BEFORE BUT INTRODUCING PHRASE OR CLAUSE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma before but

*Introducing phrase*
.
A similar, but cheaper, solution.... Link
.
The film wasn't bad but atrocious. Link
.
I don't drive a Mercedes, but a BMW. Link
.
It was not me, but you, who started the quarrel. Link
.
No longer is the party a party of ideas, but a party which has shunned intellectuals in exchange for votes. Link
.
Repeat this process over several days but begin to gradually reduce the volume of your “shouting” until you can mentally “shout” stop without making a sound, but feeling the full force. Link
.​*Introducing independent clause*
.
John is rich, but he is still single. Link
.
He came early, but she came late. Link
.
She said it was blue, but it was red. Link
.
That girl is not pretty, but she is polite. Link
.
I love you,' I said, expecting to hear the same in return; but, there was no return. Link
.
As the curtain rises the lounge is empty, but Jack and Jill come in immediately, followed by Aunt Jane. Link
.
With digital camera you can transfer images directly to a PC but with a conventional camera you need to use a scanner. Link
.​*Introducing clause: special case*
.
But these are easy to find and lead to the familiar dilemma in the social sciences where we have two conflicting theories, each of which can claim positive empirical evidence in its support but which come to opposite conclusions. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.6 COMMA BEFORE AND AFTER BUT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma before after but
.
...but despite what people may say, I like pizza. Link
.
I really like you, but, despite that, we can't go out. Link
.
He tried his best, but unfortunately, he wasn't good enough. Link
.
The company provides freight services but, as a carrier division, it also operates as carrier. Link
.
Lucre those bills might be, but as yet having been kept unspotted from the world, not of the filthy sort. Link
.
He decided to go all the way to his friend's house, but, as soon as he arrived, he found the door locked. Link
.
I am quite firm in issues of comma usage, but, in fact, there's one point I have not come to a satisfactory conclusion yet. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.7 COMMA AFTER BUT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma after but
.
But, Daniel is not coming with us Link
.
But, it is probable that it was in the theater or movie industry. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.8 COMMA BEFORE OR*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma before or

*Introducing phrase*
.
To be, or not to be... Link
.
Is this a pencil, or a pen? Link
.
I think he was trying to steal my jewelries, or my laptop. Link
.
Is the apple pie Mom made this one, or that one over there? Link
.​*Introducing independent clause*
.
Stop making noise, or you will be punished. Link
.
He went to the park, or he went to the garden. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.9 COMMA BEFORE AND OR OR IN LIST: THE SERIAL COMMA*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: serial comma

*General discussions*
.
What percentage of Americans use the Oxford comma? Link
.
The serial comma: opinions and experience of English speakers Link
.
I want to discuss health, and safety. Is this an example of the Oxford comma? Link
.​*Before and*
serial comma and
.
I like A, B, and C. Link
.
...apples, pears, and oranges. Link
.
I like apples, and oranges, and pears. Link
.
I love big bike, big car, and big boat. Link
.
Stay strong in body, mind, and spirit. Link
.
Women, Ethnic, and Minority Entrepreneurs Link
.
...Whoopi Goldberg, Jeff Garlin, and Michael Keaton. Link
.
The pilot took with him a flashlight, a bottle, and a pencil for the trip. Link
.
I switched on the computer, started up Explorer and went to my favourite Web site. Link
.
Life goes back to normal, free from a daily schedule of pills and their risks and expense. Link
.
Start creating a new life, take the initiative in your hands, and be ready for new positive changes! Link
.
I have acquired knowledge in math, science, and history, and would like to acquire knowledge in music. Link
.
My hobbles include eating and drinking Japanese food, watching and playing football and learning and creating new things. Link
.
I researched what the companies are about, what they do and what I would be working for if I became a part of this companies. Link
.
The humanities comprise those subjects that investigate the human world, what is to be human, and how human beings relate to their environment. Link
.
Over the course of my career, I have held increasingly responsible software development roles including systems analyst, business analyst, and project manager. Link
.
In a way, the sport of soccer is a microcosm of life; the need to choose sides and belong; the struggle for order, status, and respect; and the hope that one day you'll see something phenomenal. Link
.​*Before or*
serial comma or
.
The plane was flying without clouds, winds, or birds. Link
.
Mountain lions, commonly referred to as Pumas, Cougars, or Monsters, are soon to be extinct. Link
.
Employee involvement in charitable events, fundraising efforts, or other volunteer activities, are encouraged and supported by the Company. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*5.10 COMMA BEFORE AND, BUT OR OR WITH COMPOUND PREDICATE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma compound predicate

*Before and*
comma compound predicate and
.
I sat on the grass in the park and read a book. Link
.
We laid out our music and snacks, and began to study. Link
.
Luby held me by the arm, and briskly led me across the street to a jewelry shop. Link
.
I would like to pursue a career where I can use my abilities, resources, and knowledge and to achieve my goals? Link
.
I have actively participated in volunteer activities like serving as a youth committee leader at the American Red Cross, and being a mentor to at-risk juveniles in inner-city Baltimore. Link
.​*Before but*
comma compound predicate but
.
Merdine talked tough and walked with a swagger, but was never a threat to anyone. Link
.
Jeff thought for a moment, but realized quickly that Tom's idea was likely their only hope Link
.
The action had originally been scheduled to take place at the end of 2011, but was twice delayed to give subscribers a chance to replace their devices. Link
.​*Before or*
comma compound predicate or
.
There have been many arguments regarding why Metallia decided to "sell out", or turn their backs on the formula that made them famous... Link
.
We see that in both passages Sextus makes use of the verb, avoiding in this way any assertion that there is, or there is not, a causal link between epoche and ataraxia. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*6. COMMA WITH APPOSITION OR ABSOLUTE CONSTRUCTION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma apposition

*Apposition* is a construction in which two elements of the same kind, usually noun phrases, abut each other, with one element defining or modifying the other, e.g. _This is my boss, Mr. Jonathan Andrews._

Sometimes what seems to be apposition is something else, as in _He was the husband of Mr. Assad’s only sister, a former spy chief and the deputy defense minister._

A special construction that bears a resemblance to apposition or absolute construction is where a comma is used for a conjunction in headlines (U.S.), e.g. _Moratinos, Rice show concern about RCTV case._

An *absolute construction* is a word or phrase that stands isolated syntactically from the rest of a sentence without being considered ungrammatical, e.g. _Eyes wide open, Christina stares at something through the windshield._

For more information about the above, see Wiki articles Apposition, Headlinese and Absolute construction.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with apposition or absolute construction_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*6.1 COMMA WITH APPOSITION: GENERAL DISCUSSIONS*
(Back to Index)​The implication of a comma with apposition. Link
.
The role of a comma before a noun phrase. Link
.
The decision to use a comma with apposition, does it depend on the presence of a definite/indefinite article? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*6.2 COMMA, COLON, SEMICOLON OR DASH WITH APPOSITION?*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: apposition colon, apposition semicolon, apposition dash
.
Out of college, I was hired as Accounting Clerk at XYZ Company – a manufacturer of widgets. Link
.
Homeschooling is not a panacea, or a perfect solution, for the institutional deficiencies found in American public schools. Link
.
Anorexia nervosa, an eating disorder characterised by an obsession with losing weight, is common among young gymnasts and ballet dancers. Link
.
Since I concentrate mainly on Israel, I study the extra-legal with respect to only particular forms of colonization, the pure and ethnic models of settlers' colonialism. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*6.3 COMMA WITH NAME, TITLE, DESIGNATION OR VERB PHRASE IN APPOSITION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma with apposition

*With personal name*
comma name.
Her supervisor, Susan wanted to... Link
.
This is my boss, Mr. Jonathan Andrews. Link
.
If he were to tell his wife Sasha, then... Link
.
...the Chelsea centre-forward, Milton Smith... Link
.
Charlie Azacrul, the actor, is playing at the Bling Theatre, Croydon. Link
.
Sir, my friend, David Pitter is merely claiming that he was not there at the time. Link
.
...at Palais Garnier, the Opera House named after the architect, Charles Garnier. Link
.
The acclaimed psychologist Johnson concocted an analysis of Dracula's personality. Link
.
One of the most notorious characters was the horse thief George Reynolds, better known as "Big Nose George. Link
.
Julius Caesar has just been murdered and one of the conspirators, Mark Anthony(,) has just started to deliver his speech at the funeral. Link
.
The French Prime Minister Francois Fillon has defended President Sarkozy's decision to deport thousands of Roma people, saying the majority of French people support the policy. Link
.​*With other name*.
In the course, History of the Indies, we learned many things. Link
.
He proposed forming the international organization, the United Nations, to maintain world peace. Link
.
In 1291, the city of Saint-Jean-d'Acre, the last remaining Crusader stronghold, fell into Muslim hands. Link
.
R & B male group, “The Stylistics” were formed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, in 1966 as a result of two groups, “The Percussions” and “The Monarchs, merging together. Link
.​*With title*
comma title; see also section 18.3 Comma with quotation mark indicating title of artistic work..
In the Fleetwood Mac song, "Landslide," Stevie Nicks sings beautifully. Link
.
He read Fitz's book, The Fundamentals of Mechanics, on his own time. Link
.
Today's song is from the 1935 American film, "Curly Top," an adaptation of the famous children story, "Daddy-Long-Legs." Link
.​*With designation*.
I'd like to introduce today's phrase, "kangaroo court." Link
.
The best-known Mongolian drink, the koumiss, is made of fermented mare's milk. Link
.
This technique is in use for interpreting the signal of deformation, \Delta L, and the force, F. Link
.
This dinosaur belongs to a group called the hadrosaurs, which are faster than the Tyrannosaurus rex, the biggest known carnivorous dinosaur. Link
.
An Orthodox convert to the Uniate Church, one of the leading figures in that camp over the preceding twenty years, made a scandalous attack on Greek Catholicism and publicly "converted" to Roman Catholicism. Link
.​*With verb phrase*.
He has persuaded me, convinced me, to do this. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*6.4 COMMA WITH APPOSITION: CASES OF AMBIGUITY*
(Back to Index)​*Apposition or direct address?*
apposition direct address
.
I'll take Bachelorette #3, Chuck. Link
.​*Apposition or comma series?*
apposition comma series
.
He was the husband of Mr. Assad’s only sister, a former spy chief and the deputy defense minister. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*6.5 COMMA WITH ABSOLUTE CONSTRUCTION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma absolute construction
.
Eyes wide open, Christina stares at something through the windshield. Link
.
A child only four years old, he watched in horror as his goldfish jumped out of the tank. Link
.
A tall, striking figure on- and off-court, Summitt commands respect wherever she goes. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*6.6 COMMA IN HEADLINE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma headline
.
Moratinos, Rice show concern about RCTV case Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*7. COMMA WITH CLAUSE ELEMENT*
(Back to Index)​A *clause* may be seen as grammatical unit consisting of a subject and a predicate. The *subject* is an expression about which something is said; the *predicate* is the expression that says it.

The subject is normally a noun, noun phrase or pronoun, and the predicate is typically a verb phrase, e.g. _They moved last year._

An often necessary constituent of the predicate is the *object*, known as the entity upon which the subject acts, e.g. _They moved the meeting._

It is generally considered incorrect to put a comma between the subject or object and the predicate.

For more information about clause elements, see Wiki articles Clause, Subject, Predicate and Object.

Below are key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma between clause elements_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*7.1 COMMA AFTER SUBJECT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma subject

*With preceding comma*
.
Immense wealth, and its lavish expenditure, fill the great house with all that can please the eye, or tempt the taste. Link
.
This document emphasizes that efficiency in decision-making for the management of social services, and the regulatory framework governing them, are the main factors determining their performance, quality, and sustainability Link
.
A system of government where the least capable to lead are elected by the least capable of producing, and where the members of society least likely to sustain themselves or succeed, are rewarded with goods and services paid for by the confiscated wealth of a diminishing number of producers. Link
.​*Without preceding comma*
.
Whether he can play with the team tomorrow or not, depends on his condition. Link
.
Children whose parents are alcoholics, copy this behaviour from their parents. Link
.
These blogs, can develop anticipation where their products or services are concerned. Link
.
Surgical resection to control symptoms and reduce the chance of the tumor spreading, should be considered. Link
.
Brown sugar added to the water that the rice paper is passed through, gives them a delicious caramel crunch. Link
.
Protecting any prime minister who loves to get close to his adoring supporters, is a headache for even the best of security details. Link
.
What makes the analysis of relations of power that dominate or at least have a role in literacy events, particularly difficult is the fact that... Link
.
A library in many people's minds, is an academic place of quiet and solemnity with an abundance of books, where people go to read alone. Link
.
This unfair competition is induced by the fact that countries whose wage levels are extremely low, are catching up with developed countries concerning their productivity. Link
.
Any critic, teacher, librarian, or poet who hopes to broaden poetry’s audience, faces the difficult challenge of persuading skeptical readers that poetry is important today. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*7.2 COMMA WITH OBJECT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma object

*After fronted object*
fronted object
.
Such truths, FOXFIRE made softer. Link
.
Me, she had dispensed from joining the group, saying, "She regretted to be... Link
.
Web pages, on the other hand, that reproduce genres or combinations of genres familiar in traditional media, they label as reproduced genres. Link
.​*With shared object*
shared object
.
The states don't have to provide the means to commit, and thus take responsibility for, suicide. Link
.
I want the audience to believe that the characters on the screen are actually involved in, and reacting, to the actions shown. Link
.
Is it possible that both sides have spent so long being aggressive towards, and blaming, the other that the origins of the dispute have been forgotten? Link
.
My second purpose is to determine whether the Pyrrhonist’s quest for, and attainment of, ataraxia and his philanthropia are, as has been generally thought, essential aspects of his stance. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*8. COMMA SPLICE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma splice

A *comma splice*, also called a *comma fault*, is the use of a comma to combine two independent clauses, e.g. _Everyone is nervous, they don't know what's going to happen. _The sentence itself may also be referred to as a comma splice.

In English, although comma splices are usually frowned upon, they are accepted in certain situations, such as with short, similar clauses, a devise that may be called *clause coordination*, e.g. _I came, I saw, I conquered._

The difference between a comma splice and a sentence including an appositive is sometimes small, e.g. _He slowed at the first turn, the turn that brought the cabins into view._

A recurrent question with regard to comma splices is whether a sentence including a clause introduced by _then_ counts as one.

For more information about comma splices, see Wiki article Comma splice.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads discussing comma splices. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*8.1 COMMA SPLICE: GENERAL DISCUSSIONS*
(Back to Index)​What is a comma splice? Link
.
What is the difference between a run-on sentence and a comma splice? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*8.2 INSTANCES OF COMMA SPLICE*
(Back to Index)​Yeah, you're right, it's about us. Link
.
He played better, that is why he had won. Link
.
Everyone is nervous, they don't know what's going to happen. Link
.
They couldn't afford to waste any more time, Snape might even now be playing Fluffy to sleep. Link
.
She's a widow, has a house just on the outskirts of town, the other end of Upper Streetham from Mallows. Link
.
All in all, I would recommend this accommodation, but I would say that until the central heating is installed, it's best in summer. Link
.
He also responds to those critics who argue that life materials are mere discoveries of nature and cannot therefore be patented, by blurring the distinction between discovery and invention. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*8.3 IMPLIED COMMA SPLICE AND COMMA SPLICE IN DIALOGUE*
(Back to Index)​*Implied comma splice*
splice implied
.
What are you, stupid?Link
.
What’re you a psycho?Link
.​*Comma splice in dialogue*
splice dialogue
.
"That car's new, he's not sitting in it alone..." Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*8.4 COMMA SPLICE OR CLAUSE COORDINATION?*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: splice clause coordination
.
It is not only acceptable, it is probably the most normal and natural way of saying this. Link
.
Get off the bus at the next station, walk along the road for several minutes and you can find a museum. Link
.
Sometimes they will be reviewed in the following session, sometimes they must be handed over between two sessions. Link
.
All races are given equal treatment, all use the English language, it is a common platform, nobody gets an advantage and it is also the language which has enabled us to connect to the world and get investments in. Link
.
This results in a tension in the art world that is largely unresolved ─ the tension between art as a satisfying mode of expression and art as a precious collectible object, between the experience of making and the experience of owning. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*8.5 COMMA SPLICE OR APPPOSITION?*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: splice apposition
.
There were more messages of well wishers, one from Gregory and even one from Mathew. Link
.
He followed the road back and slowed at the first turn, the turn that brought the cabins into view. Link
.
In three words Minhinnick metaphorically shows what man has become, a race of people who are now content with the safety and security of the same four walls of the same nameless pub. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*8.6 COMMA BEFORE THEN: COMMA SPLICE?*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: splice then, adverb then
.
You must do this, then do that. Link
.
We ate, then we started home. Link
.
She raised her sallow face, then dropped her head again. Link
.
"The Tell-Tale Heart" is a story about a young man who kills an old man who cares for him, dismembers the corpse, then goes mad when he thinks he hears the old man's heart beating beneath the floor boards under his feet as he sits and discusses the old man's absence with the police. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9. COMMA WITH CONJUNCTION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma conjunction

A *conjunction* is a part of speech that serves to connect words, phrases, clauses or sentences. There are two main groups: coordinating conjunctions and subordinating conjunctions.

A *coordinating conjunction* joins items of equal syntactic importance; a *subordinating conjunction* connects an independent clause with a dependent clause (i.e. a clause that augments the independent clause with additional information).

Among the main coordinating conjunctions are _and, but, or, so_ and _yet_. (Note that _and_, _but_ and _or_ constitute a separate category in this thread.)

Among the words that count as subordinating conjunctions are _after, as, because, before, except, if, since, though, unless, until, when, whereas _and _while_. _Like_ is sometimes used as a subordinating conjunction in informal style.

A subordinating conjunction that introduces a phrase (rather than a clause) is seen as a preposition. Some of the subordinating conjunctions also function as adverbs (e.g. _though_).

For more information about conjunctions, see Wiki articles Conjunction (grammar) and Like.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with conjunction_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*9.1 COMMA WITH CONJUNCTION: GENERAL DISCUSSIONS*
(Back to Index)​Comma before conjunction correct or not? Link
.
Comma needed before concessive conjunctions? Link
.
Comma before subordinating conjunction used in BrE? Link
.
Comma after introductory adverb or conjunction: when is it needed? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.2 COMMA WITH CONJUNCTION: GENERAL KEY WORD LINKS*
(Back to Index)​Comma before and after conjunction: comma before after conjunction
.
Comma with clause introduced by conjunction: comma conjunction introductory
.
Comma vs. no comma before a phrase or clause: how does it affect meaning? comma meaning
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.3 COMMA WITH AS*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma as

*Before as (meaning 'because' or 'since')*
.
They were free, as the case had not been proved. Link
.
The sauce is easy to make as there is no need to cook out the flour is one of the benefits of using gluten-free flour. Link
.
He is depressed, as his wife has just passed away. Link
.
Making curry a day before serving is a good idea, as the flavours have time to fully develop. Link
.
I have constructed my academic career to gain extensive experience in fluid mechanics and interdisciplinary engineering research and am excited to apply to MIT's MASS program as it will be a great opportunity to expand my experience in these areas. Link
.​*Before as (meaning 'while' or 'when')*
.
Peals of delighted laughter burst forth, and tears formed at the corners of his eyes as he watched the children fight. Link
.
On the other hand, a plant can have many leaves, and, as it grows, it will thicken its stem. Link
.
This term would later appear in thousands of scientific papers, as psychologists came to understand the usefulness of ego depletion... Link
.​*Before as (other meanings)*
.
He is playing the guitar, as when he was 20 years old. Link
.
He gives orders to me, as an officer would to a soldier. Link
.
Sophia became confused, as her brown eyes showed. Link
.
I was particularly interested in that subfield as its three pillars are my greatest strengths, as demonstrated by my success in rigorous science and math courses. Link
.
He was bound with strong emotional ties to our family, as I was not. Link
.​*After phrase or clause introduced by as*
.
As his fingers run over the pages, he seems to be lost in thought. Link
.
As one of the main artists of the group, Hua Jiming had graduated. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.4 COMMA WITH BECAUSE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma because
.
Comma or not before 'because': is there a rule? Link
.
John is rich, because he works for a bank. Link
.
He didn't marry her, because she was frivolous. Link
.
After this discovery everything looked different, because one could ask, why should a photon not sometimes be a photon plus an electron-positron pair and so on? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.5. COMMA WITH BEFORE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma conjunction before
.
The king sent a messenger in advance, before departing for London. Link
.
Before 8000 BC wheat was not the luxuriant plant it is today; it was merely a wild grass that spread throughout the Middle East. Link
.
Before the unit was formed police carried out 70 brothel visits, or raids, between January to August 2010 in the five boroughs closest to where the games will take place, according to data from the Met. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.6 COMMA WITH EXCEPT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma except
.
Except, that question; Where do the best thing go? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.7 COMMA WITH IF*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma if

*Before if*
.
I’ll come with you to the hospital, if you want me to. Link
.
They went to the park, and, if they needed anything, they'd call John. Link
.
Please confirm, if John would be able to monitoring calls for Qu today. Link
.
You can substitute the seafood with thin slices of chicken breast if preferred. Link
.
...the same CEO, making a decision for you, might be considered decisive, whereas, if they make the decision against you, they might be considered ruthless. Link
.​*After clause introduced by if*
.
If anybody calls me on phone, it means I am no less popular. Link
.
Potential candidates must confirm they are willing to take the job as head of the globe's emergency lender, and if there are more than three nominees the IMF's board will cut the list to three candidates by the middle of June. Link
.
If customers terminate the contact there are no guarantees, but we aim to offer a fair return on their investments. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.8 COMMA WITH LIKE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma like

*As preposition*
.
I detest liars, like you. Link
.
She was pretty, like a rock star. Link
.
It was a stethoscope, like a doctor uses. Link
.
Iovsoft Blu-ray Copy will help you copy Blu-ray to another Blu-ray disc without changing any parameters like video size, video and audio quality, audio channels, etc. Link
.
Moreover, Germany has been a driver for Europe and the companies, like Daimler, have been the leading innovators of the most of the globalized industrial products... Link
.​*As conjunction*
.
He gives orders to me, like an officer to a soldier. Link
.
She stared at him blankly a few seconds, like he had triggered an intricate thought within her. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.9 COMMA WITH NOR*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma nor
.
The victim was neither left alone after the accident, nor after the ambulance took her to hospital. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.10 COMMA WITH SINCE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma since
.
I am worried about air pollution since, with railroad fares having been raised, more people would prefer to travel by car. Link
.
The internal evidence about Sextus’ profession is confirmed by the external evidence, since, as we will see in the next section, we also know from Diogenes Laertius and a pseudo-Galenic work that Sextus was a physician. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.11 COMMA WITH SO*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma so
.
The boys are happy, so are the girls. Link
.
I had a lot of time, so that I visited the museum. Link
.
I thought he was cheating on me with my sister so I told his friends. Link
.
The bus arrival time was 2 o'clock. So I waited for the bus at the bus stop until then, when the bus arrived. Link
.
I run the business from home and send and receive books by post, so I don't need my own premises. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.12 COMMA WITH UNLESS*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma unless
.
The agreement “shall continue in force for a period of five years from the date it is made, and thereafter for successive five year terms, unless and until terminated by one year prior notice in writing by either party.”Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.13 COMMA WITH UNTIL*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma until
.
Until 2015, the price of crude oil will need to increase to meet the drilling costs. Link
.
Until he noticed the handprint on the wall, the detective was frustrated by the lack of clues. Link
.
Taking this into account, until 2015, the price of oil will need to increase to meet the drilling costs. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.14 COMMA WITH WHEN*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma when

*Before when*
.
I like Monday, when we have to work hard. Link
.
When, at the end of book I of his Discourses, Smith examines the problem of ... Link
.
Doing what you said you were going to do, when you said you were going to do it. Link
.
Let me know a suitable time, when we can hold a meeting next week to make sure we understand the subject well. Link
.​*After when*
.
When, at the end of book I of his Discourses, Smith examines the problem of ... Link
.​*After clause introduced by when*
.
When the robbers came I fought with one of them. Link
.
When the wave gets closer to the coast, the ocean floor makes it grow enormously. Link
.
When Mr and Mrs Dursley woke up on the dull, grey Tuesday our story starts, there was nothing... Link
.
When they thought they were alone (though they were being taped by a secret camera), their faces twisted into vivid mixes of uncomfortable feelings. Link
.​*After participle phrase introduced by when*
.
When listening to the first guy’s answer, I had to think of my young neighbour who spends most of his life working overtime in a dirty, unhealthy factory environment to show off his possessions in the few weekends he is not on duty. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.15 COMMA WITH WHERE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma where
.
That is the only basement, where I put my books. Link
.
Haruto was taken to hospital where he subsequently died. Link
.
In many states in the U.S. where you can’t live without a car you can get a driver’s license at sixteen. Link
.
I could be myself at last and forget my terrible life at home, where I was afraid of my father's violence. Link
.
Finally, the flavor X varieties are preferred by younger consumers, except in Portugal, where this is true only for Y. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.16 COMMA WITH WHEREAS*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma whereas
.
The conventional camera requires chemical processing whereas the digital camera does not. Link
.
In the past, they were a reference for extremely good quality, whereas now they are not better than other manufacturers. Link
.
...the same CEO, making a decision for you, might be considered decisive, whereas, if they make the decision against you, they might be considered ruthless. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.17 COMMA WITH WHILE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma while

*Before while*
.
I am strong, while my brother is weak. Link
.
The journalist reported that, while the criminal robbed the bank, he made everyone kneel down. Link
.
Times Square in New York City is the modern center of the world’s largest city, while Rome’s Forum Square held this title in earlier times. Link
.
The most abundant trophic groups of soil fauna in the field 1 were omnivores, predators, and bacterivores, while in the field 2 - plant parasites and fungivores. Link
.​*After phrase introduced by while*
.
While on the Moon, Alan played golf? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*9.18 COMMA WITH YET*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma yet
.
Yet it does not follow that civil society can cure the autocratic ills of their societies. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*10. COMMA WITH DATE OR NUMBER*
(Back to Index)​A *date* is a particular day, month or year of an event.

A *number *is a mathematical object used for counting, labeling and measuring. Here, the term is understood as synonymous with _numeral, _which is a sequence of digits.

More information about dates and numbers in Wiki articles Calendar date, Number and Numerical digit.

Below are key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with date or number_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*10.1 COMMA WITH DATE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma date
.
He went there in August, 2005. Link
.
...as you stated in your letter dated 10, September 2010. Link
.
It was on Tuesday, December 11, 2012, that we held our first meeting. Link
.
Turkish relations with the KRG since March 2003 have reached a new phase. Link
.
The event has been postponed and will now take place on Monday, 25 January. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*10.2 COMMA WITH NUMBER*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma number

*As separator*
.
Comma always used with numbers greater than 999? Link
.
Comma or period as decimal separator: 18,192 or 18.192 million tons? Link
.​*Before decimal*
.
In all variants, 0.1% water suspensions of these strains were used. Link
.​*In enumeration*
.
Currently, the most spread pathogenic organisms in strawberry plantations and strawberry crop rotations under conditions of our region are 1)..,2)..,3)... Link
.​*With page reference*
.
... check in Appendix B, page 30, for more examples. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*11. COMMA WITH DIRECT ADDRESS, SALUTATION OR SPEECH TAG*
(Back to Index)​*Direct address *may be defined as the use of a name for the person spoken to, e.g. _Peter _in _Come on, Peter!_

A *salutation* is, here, a phrase that serves as a greeting, e.g. _Hello everyone! _It is also a form of words used as an opening to a speech or a letter, e.g. _Dear Sirs_.

A *speech tag *is the part of a sentence that says who is speaking, e.g. _she said_ in _"Oh, I didn't know that," she said._

For more information about these, see About.com on direct address and salutations and Writer's Beat on speech tags.

Below are key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with direct address, salutation or speech tag_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*11.1 COMMA WITH DIRECT ADDRESS*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: direct address
.
Congratulations, Mary! Link
.
What are you saying Mark? Link
.
Let's have a talk, you idiot! Link
.
Do you really think so, Mary? Link
.
Well James, what's it going to be? Link
.
The wagon rumbles its way down an old street until Sarah calls out, "Stop, Freddy!" Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*11.2 COMMA WITH SALUTATION*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: salutation

*Comma vs. no comma*
.
Hi, Paul, I just want to... Link
.
Hey, Frank, How have you been? Link
.
Hi, there, / Hello, Mr. Anderson, / Greetings, Americans, / Good morning, ladies and gentlemen, Link
.​*Comma vs. colon*
.
Dear Sirs: / Dear Sirs, Link
.​*Comma vs. semicolon*
.
Dear, / Dear; Link
.​*Comma vs. exclamation mark*
.
Dear Jill! Hi Jill! Hello Jill! Hi there! Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*11.3 COMMA WITH SPEECH TAG*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: speech tag

*General discussion*.
Comma after speech tag - is it mandatory? Link
.​*Comma or not?*.
"Oh," she said, with an eyebrow raised. Link
.
The only way that they’ll be able to keep in touch, they decide, is through their own writing-letters. Link
.​*Comma or colon?*.
With a horribly dry mouth he said: 'hello!' Link
.
He said: "A man who has once been the candidate of his party -- and defeated -- owes it to his party not to be a candidate again." Link
.​*In reported speech*.
Abortion-rights advocates say the need exists for late-term abortions, in cases of extraordinary genetic defects and other dire health circumstances, and some had worried that only a few physicians would be willing to provide such care after Dr. Tiller’s killing, an act prosecutors say was carried out by an abortion foe. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*12. COMMA WITH ELLIPSIS*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma ellipsis

* Ellipsis * - also called *elliptical construction* - is the omission of one or several words from what would otherwise be a syntactically complete construction, without change of meaning.

There are different types of ellipsis. One in which a comma may be considered is with *gapping*, a type that involves coordinate clauses. Cf. _John was the manager, and Mary was the clerk. John was the manager, and Mary, the clerk._

A comma used to indicate ellipsis is called a *gapping comma*. (See section Comma use.)

More information about ellipsis in Wiki article Ellipsis (linguistics).

Below are links to specific threads on _Comma with ellipsis_.


----------



## Comma use

*12.1 COMMA WITH ELLIPSIS: LINKS AND TOPIC SENTENCES*
(Back to Index)​John was the manager, and Mary, the clerk. Link
.
They are very stupid; your friends, intelligent. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*13. COMMA WITH INTERJECTION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma interjection

An *interjection*, in grammar also called an *exclamation*, is a word or phrase that by itself expresses a speaker's sentiment. For example, _hi_, _goodbye_ and _thank you_ may be considered interjections.

Interjections can stand alone as sentences, if by sentence we mean an expression followed by a period, question mark or exclamation mark.

_Yes_, _no_ and _why_ can also function as interjections but are more often used as adverbs.

Whether _weird_ can be understood as an interjection is debatable.

For more information about interjections, see Wiki article Interjection.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with interjection_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*13.1 COMMA WITH INTERJECTION: LINKS AND TOPIC SENTENCES*
(Back to Index)​See also section Comma with salutation.

*Goodbye*
comma goodbye.
Farewell, and if it be your will, goodbye. Link
.​*No*
comma no.
No, it's not. Link
.​*Thank you*
comma thank you.
Thank You Country Radio For Making Us #1 Link
.
Thank you, X. Thank you for logging in, X. Link
.​*Thanks*
comma thanks.
Thanks, Dad. Thanks, Mate. Link
.​*Weird*
comma weird.
Weird, he is a genius. Link
.​*Why*
comma why.
"Why you, of course," I told him. Link
.
“Why thank you,” a voice says from behind him. Link
.​*Yes*
comma yes.
Yes, it is. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14. COMMA VS. OTHER PUNCTUATION MARK*
(Back to Index)​A* punctuation mark *is a symbol used to indicate the structure of written language.

Among the most commonly used punctuation marks are the period/full stop, the comma, the colon, the semicolon, the question mark, the exclamation mark, the dash, the slash and the parenthesis.

More information about punctuation marks in Wiki article Punctuation mark.

Below are key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma vs. other punctuation mark_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.

See also section 6.2 Comma, colon, semicolon or dash with apposition? and section 11.2 Comma with salutation.


----------



## Comma use

*14.1 COMMA VS. FULL STOP/PERIOD*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: comma full stop, comma period

*In list*.
Objectives of the Project 1. To improve students' English. 2. To build students' confidence. Link
.
In brief since achieving an AVCE in Business Studies I have worked in various roles. In customer service at supervisory level. As a community support worker for a large agency. Link
.​*In quotation*
See also section 18. Comma with quotation mark.
The Japanese sign for "Thank you." is different from the American sign. Link
.​*After speech tag*
See also section 11.3 Comma with speech tag.
“Don’t worry, Keiko,” Jennifer said, “I felt the same thing when I was in Japan.” Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14.2 COMMA VS. COLON*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma colon
.
One thing he was sure of, letting her stay at his house was definitely a bad idea. Link
.
We laugh at the penguin for its funny walk, flippers at its sides like a gawky adolescent, the very model of dignified absurdity from the nonchalance of its upturned beak to its splayed, flat feet, Charlie Chaplin in a tuxedo. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14.3 COMMA VS. SEMICOLON*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma semicolon

*For joining clauses*
.
I am still young, I want to live on, I want to conquer life. Link
.
It’s not that I hate instability, I simply like a little stability. Link
.
The room is very cold, we are about to freeze out of cold. Link
.
Please ignore the previous mail, my apologies for the inconvenience. Link
.
My father and my mother are very liberal; they also give me some suggestions. Link
.
Remember rooms must be locked when not occupied; this includes during breaks. Link
.
Don't just invite every Tom, Dick, and Harry to the party, some could be hoodlums. Link
.
At least two different situations have arisen; the first requires the implementation of the two fold method, the four fold method, and the eight fold method; the second only requires implementation of the two fold method [comma, semicolon, other] and this means the necessary precautions must be taken to cover both circumstances. Link
.​*In list*
.
Jane, 4; Sheldon, 7; and Dawn, 8, will be attending the kids' party on May 8. Link
.
The walls were lined with chemicals; tools; powders; and possibly, human appendages. Link
.
...the following people... : my parents, John and Carol; and my friends Heather and Martin. Link
.
We still do; living in a world in which undeclared aggression, war, hypocrisy, chicanery, anarchy and impending immolation are part of our daily lives, we all want a code to live by. Link
.
There are several affective factors that relate to learning and second language acquisition including: self-esteem; self-efficacy; willingness (to communicate); inhibition; risk taking; anxiety; empathy; and extroversion. Link
.
When Andy moved to his new home, he had a lot to do, buy new furniture for the bedrooms; sort out the electricity cables; get some new flooring as the old one was too old; paint the walls especially the one in his new bedroom, which was being used by his sister; call the internet company to set up his WiFi connection, he certainly needed some help as you can imagine. Link
.
With the objectives being to achieve even higher mechanical strength properties, with a particular focus on reducing the mass of prefabricated components while retaining the same strength, and thereby conserving resources; to achieve higher finish quality; even better processability; and wider application as substitute materials (in place of PVC, for example): the processes, nuclear technology and catalysts have been modified in a way that facilitates the production of a polymer powder with a broad bi- or multimodal molecular weight distribution. Link
.​*With aside*
.
The breeze wasn’t very refreshing; they were in the Forbidden Place after all; but it was definitely what she needed. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14.4 COMMA VS. EXCLAMATION MARK*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma exclamation mark
.
"What I want is the truth," John said exasperatedly. Link
.
Spears allegedly yelled, “I am going to kill you!” and cursed at Andrew Deetz, a photographer who says he was beaten by Spears’ bodyguard. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14.5 COMMA VS. DASH*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma dash
.
He tried to create a little wealth—and a little security—in that situation. Link
.
It is important to note here that the proper noun “English” has received a plural “-s”—becoming “Englishes”. Link
.
Delaying things takes time and energy—because when you know that something needs to be done and you’re not doing it—it stays in the back of your mind and silently drains you. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14.6 COMMA VS. SLASH*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma slash

*In survey*
.
Whom did you spend time with? - Current coworker/boss/teacher Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*14.7 COMMA AFTER OTHER PUNCTUATION MARK*
(Back to Index)​*After other comma*.
This move leads to disaster, but a move like 6...Nf6 would also have created unsolvable problems after 7.Ng5!,, when Black's f7-pawn falls. Link
.​*After question mark*.
When man asks questions such as who am I? where have I come from? what is the meaning of life?, man is trying to see himself as human. Link
.​*After dash*.
If you like world music – fado, flamenco, salsa, etc. –, you will really enjoy this festival. Link
.
Very careful writers will make a difference between these two phrases―"in behalf of" and "on behalf of"―, but most people mix them up quite a bit. Link
.​*After parenthesis*.
It should be ice cubes (the ones we put in soft drinks), not a big block of ice. Link
.
He makes a promise to Mark (his colleague), that he will be there on time for the meeting. Link
.
If your posts are difficult to read (because they lack punctuation), then most people will just pass over them. Link
.
According to the map, the treasure lay hidden under Coral Cove (so named for its extensive variety of corals), a spot not far from town. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*15. COMMA WITH PARTICIPLE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma participle

A *participle *is a non-finite verb form, meaning a verb form that cannot serve as the base for an independent clause. In English there are two types of participles: the *present participle* (e.g. _calling_) and the *past participle* (e.g. _called_).

Participles are used to form the progressive and perfect aspects, e.g. (progressive) _She is calling the shots_ and (perfect) _I have called the authorities._ They are also used as modifiers of nouns, clauses or sentences, often heading a modifying phrase, which is then called a *participle phrase* or *participle clause*.

For more information about participles, see Wiki articles Participle and Non-finite verb.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with participle._. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*15.1 COMMA WITH PARTICIPLE: GENERAL DISCUSSIONS*
(Back to Index)​Comma with participle phrase: when is it needed? Link
.
Comma before a present participle: what is the implication? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*15.2 COMMA WITH PHRASE HEADED BY PRESENT PARTICIPLE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma present participle

*Before present participle*
.
I listened to music, studying. Link
.
It is good sitting here in the sun. Link
.
She sings standing by the window. Link
.
She gets excited, biting her thumb. Link
.
I need to visit my mother, living in London. Link
.
Bill hurt his knees playing soccer in the park. Link
.
This is the sister of my friend, living next door to me. Link
.
I am a chemistry student at Open University, graduating in 2013. Link
.
I have written several texts in this area ranging from XXX to XXX. Link
.
We report on the synthesis of a Triflour having a triazole as a linkage of... Link
.
The suffix -some seems to come from an old British dialect, meaning "group." Link
.
Look at the picture below, and describe it as detailed as possible, referring to the hints. Link
.
He emerged from it with credit, having shown kind consideration to my impassioned plea to apologise. Link
.
This study investigates the structure of the implied volatility smile, using prices of equity options traded at LIFFE. Link
.
We watched the dolphins for about 15 minutes; in the end they disappeared leaving a sparkling trail like a shooting star. Link
.
He could imagine lying beside her in bed at the end of the day, holding her while they talked and laughed, lost in each other`s arms. Link
.
This follows the resignation of Zaid Ibrahim, who withdrew from the race for the deputy presidency, alleging that party elections were rigged. Link
.
The mall will consist of powerhouse corporations, such as an H&M clothing store and a Marshall’s that will rise land prices, giving developers an edge. Link
.
Enjoy eating and drinking from more than a hundred exceptional restaurants, featuring special dining, quaint casual cafes, and everything in-between! Link
.
In 2004, the project was brought to a halt when James Hetfield checked into a California rehab facility, where he would spend the next six months, overcoming a drug addiction. Link
.
But, these experts say, the government’s accomplishments, and its credibility, are being undermined by overly rosy projections that did not take account of the vagaries of vaccine production, making it look as if the vaccine effort is failing. Link
.​*Before and after phrase headed by present participle*
.
My father, swimming in the pool, is a famous chef. Link
.​*After introductory phrase headed by present participle*
.
Stretching out over 2,313,414 kilometers squared (about one-fourth the size of the United States of America), Congo is home to various amounts of serious issues (Countries). Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*15.3 COMMA WITH PHRASE HEADED BY PAST PARTICIPLE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma past participle

*Before past participle*
.
All I can see are a broad chest and a thick pair of arms, wrapped in a tight sweater. Link
.
McDonald’s wasn’t about fast food, the commercials suggested, but real food, born of the earth. Link
.
The restaurant has amazing food, made from the finest organic ingredients and locally grown produce. Link
.​*Before and after phrase headed by past participle*
.
The professor, opposed to carrying out the project, made a comment on the report. Link
.
The power of attorney, issued by the manufacturer, confirming that the manufacturer... Link
.
That being the case, we could connect you to a company, called Elyakim with whom we've worked before. Link
.
The 6 star hotel , made of no more than approximately 50 suite rooms, caters to its customers with an exclusive private service. Link
.​*After fronted past participle*
.
Awoken, the dragon emerged from his cave. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*16. COMMA WITH PHRASE*
(Back to Index)​The word *phrase* can be understood in more than one way. The definition used here is that of a group of words strung together as a unit functioning as a preposition, conjunction, adjective or adverb.

Some phrases function as prepositions because they are followed by nouns or noun phrases; those are called *complex prepositions* (e.g. _instead of_). Others function as conjunctions as they tie together clauses or parallel elements; they may be referred to as *compound conjunctions* (e.g. _as well as_).

Phrases with an adjectival function, such as _in question_, are called *adjectival phrases*, and phrases with an adverbial function, such as _as soon as possible_, are called *adverbial phrases*.

For more information about phrases, see Wiki articles Phrase, Adjective phrase and Adverbial phrase.

Below are key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with phrase_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*16.1 COMMA WITH ADJECTIVAL PHRASE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma adjectival phrase

*In question*
.
What operating system is this terminal, in question, running? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*16.2 COMMA WITH ADVERBIAL PHRASE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma adverbial

*A little*
comma a little.
I will be there a little late. / I will be there, a little, late. Link
.​*All things considered*
comma all things considered.
All things considered, Paul is a fairly good husband. Link
.​*As usual*
comma as usual.
I messed up things, as usual when I am in a hurry. Link
.​*As well*
comma as well.
While many students applying to your program are accomplished scholars of Spanish literature, few, if any, will have been successful English majors as well. Link
.​*At least*
comma at least.
For these people, at least, the lake is more than just an object of worship? Link
.
This would, at least in part, explain why, although S. usually expresses himself in a clearly skeptical way, he occasionally does it in a less careful manner which may certainly mislead us. Link
.​*By no means*
comma by no means.
These technological marvels are by no means infallible. Link
.​*If any*
comma if any.
While many students applying to your program are accomplished scholars of Spanish literature, few, if any, will have been successful English majors as well. Link
.​*If anything*
comma if anything.
The government has never released its grip on the information industry, and if anything has steadily tightened supervision of the Chinese Web in the past couple of years. Link
.​*In fact*
comma in fact.
In fact, manufacturing is also caught up in a global whirlwind. Link
.​*For short*
comma for short.
I'm called Katherine, or Kate, for short. Link
.​*On one hand...on the other*
comma on one hand.
Comma after 'on the one hand' - is it recommendable?Link
.
The responsibility of individual actors on one hand, and their interests on the other, are the causes of conflicts and various compromises. Link
.​*So much*
comma so much.
Inflation has been running well below the Fed’s unofficial target of nearly 2 percent, so much so that a few officials fear that the United States is at risk of the kind of deflationary spiral that has hobbled the Japanese economy for the better part of two decades. Link
.​*Very much*
comma very much.
The expression on Dan's face showed that he did mind, very much. Link
.​*What's more*
comma what's more.
What’s more, you will save a great deal of time and effort using an appropriate CRM. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*16.3 COMMA WITH COMPOUND CONJUNCTION*
(Back to Index)​*As soon as*
comma as soon as
.
Hope we can have some more traveling into the unknown, as soon as the rain stops. Link
.
It is the policy of the United States to deploy, as soon as is technologically possible, an effective National Missile Defense system capable of defending the territory of the United States against limited ballistic missile attack (whether accidental, unauthorized, or deliberate) with funding subject to the annual authorization of appropriations and the annual appropriation of funds for National Missile Defense. Link
.​*As well as*
comma as well as
.
I collected the books as well as the note-books. Link
.
My hobbles include eating and drinking Japanese food, watching and playing football ,as well as learning and creating new things. Link
.
The Vice President has an office in the West Wing of the White House, as well as in the nearby Eisenhower Executive Office Building. Link
.
Conversely, older ESOL learners must learn all the language skills simultaneously, as well as learn an adult vocabulary of multi-syllabic words. Link
.
Humanities are educational courses that aim to teach individuals about the human condition in a variety of forms, as well as look at them with a critical and analytical eye. Link
.​*Even though*
comma even though
.
He was unable to get a job in his field of study, even though he applied everywhere. Link
.​*In that*
comma in that
.
Kangaroos are similar to hopping mice in that, they hop. Link
.
Borrowing money might damage the trust between friends, in that unpaid loans can break trust especially when a large amount of money is involved. Link
.​*Just as*
comma just as
.
Brand XXX = The Queen of England because she has been sitting on her throne for ages, just as XXX on their pedestal. Link
.​*Neither...nor*
comma neither nor
.
He neither went to the pub, nor to the casino. Link
.​*Not only...but also*
comma not only
.
She is not only clever, but also hard-working. Link
.
My love of chemistry comes from not only passion, but the structure of the subject which I find fascinating. Link
.
Consequently, confrontations have not only pitted the veteran elite against the new parties and groups, but also set the new groups against themselves. Link
.​*So that*
comma so that
.
I did this so that I could save $80. Link
.
I worked hard, so that everything would be ready by 6:00. Link
.
John specializes in certain areas , so that you always have the book the serious collector is looking for. Link
.
I didn't go out, so that I could take care of my bedridden grandmother. Link
.​*So...that*
.
T280 I can say candidly that I have never been so desperately in love with someone as I have with you, to the point that my strong feelings of longing verged upon a form of grief! Comma Question
.​*Whether...or*
comma whether
.
Whether he can play with the team tomorrow or not, depends on his condition. Link
.
Trait anxiety, however, is continuous anxiety which lingers whether or not a situation is particularly stressful. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*16.4 COMMA WITH COMPLEX PREPOSITION*
(Back to Index)​*According to*
comma according to
.
A new theory came up, according to which, men are viewed asLink
.
Our results confirm previous findings, according to which, daughters are more likely to abandon their relationships to fathers than sons. Link
.​*Depending on*
comma depending on
.
Certifications are usually required, depending on the systems used by a particular manufacturer. Link
.​*From...to  (not really a complex preposition)*
comma from to
.
The following chapter outlines the complete process: from conception to birth to early-childhood to adulthood and finally to old age. Link
.
From swimming with dolphins, climbing the Alps, or skydiving out of a plane with all your friends and family around you, to relaxing under a palm tree or simply enjoying a meal. Link
.​*In order to*
comma in order to
.
I arrived early, in order to get a good seat. Link
.​*Instead of*
comma instead of
.
Instead of A, he uses B Link
.
Instead of answering, her mom glanced up into the rear view mirror. Link
.​*Owing to*
comma owing to
.
Owing to this, we desperately need the Buy Nothing Day in order to choose simplicity. Link
.​*So as to*
comma so as to
.
I left a message, so as to be sure of contacting her. Link
.​*Such as*
comma such as
.
When I visit Korea, I want to go to many cities, such as Seoul and Taegu. Link
.
AIS scientists work across a number of sports, applying skills learned in one - such as building muscle strength in golfers - to others, such as swimming and squash. Link
.
Examples of collective ownership include modern forms of corporate ownership as well as producer cooperatives, which are in contrast to forms of common ownership, such as a public park available to everyone. Link
.
Apart from help you copy Blu-ray to DVD discs, Iovsoft Blu-ray to DVD Copy supports all popular Burners such as A, B, C, D, etc. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17. COMMA WITH PREPOSITION*
(Back to Index)​Key word links: comma preposition

A *preposition* is a part of speech that serves to connect a noun phrase to another phrase or a clause.

A *prepositional phrase* – that is, a preposition and its object, e.g. _at night_ – modifies the meaning of the structure it attaches to either adjectively or adverbially.

There are simple and complex prepositions. A *simple preposition* consists of a single word; a *complex preposition* consists of a group of words.

Among the simple prepositions are _by, despite, during, for, from, in, into, of, on, per, to, with_ and _without_. _For_ is also a conjunction; _to_ is also a particle used as an infinitive marker. _Including_ is sometimes considered a preposition. (For links discussing complex prepositions, see section 16.4 Comma with complex preposition.)

More information about prepositions in Wiki articles Preposition, English Grammar and List of English prepositions.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with preposition_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*17.1 COMMA AFTER INTRODUCTORY PHRASE (HEADED BY PREPOSITION)*
(Back to Index)​*General discussions*
.
Comma after introductory phrase: is it necessary? Link
.
Comma after introductory phrase: is it not necessary? Link
.
Comma after introductory phrase: can it be omitted? Link
.
Comma after introductory phrase: have rules changed since 19th century? Link
.​*Key word link*
.
Comma introductory phrase
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.2 COMMA WITH TWO INTRODUCTORY PHRASES*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma phrases
.
Outside, in the crisp winter night, nothing moved. Link
.
In addition, by the end of the century, the situation improved. Link
.
In Sun City, at the end of the day, everybody used to get together to celebrate the summer. Link
.
By contrast, in the United States, cheap gas, massive highway investment, policies that favor construction on the edges of cities, and heavy reliance on property taxes to fund public schools have encouraged much more car-reliant and spread-out urban areas, where eight in ten Americans now live. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.3 COMMA WITH ABOUT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma about
.
I read his new book, about Darwin's theory of natural selection. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.4 COMMA WITH AFTER*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma preposition after
.
Not long after his breakfast, he phoned her. Link
.
After the experimental discovery of this Lamb shift, quantum field theorists calculated it. Link
.
Verify that, after clicking the “Save settings” button on the folder settings page, the window is refreshed and the new titles are displayed. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.5 COMMA WITH AMONG*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma among
.
Among non-instrumental factors, the intensity of the reflected laser beam is of great importance since the range... Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.6 COMMA WITH AT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma at
.
At the time of your arrival I got caught in a cruel traffic jam. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.7 COMMA WITH BETWEEN*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma between
.
Between 1944 and 1951, there was a huge increase in oil-related revenues. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.8 COMMA WITH BY*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma by

*Before by*
.
Purpose, then, justifies the efforts it exacts only conditionally, by their fruits. Link
.
It is our goal to develop a scientific passion in our students, by showing them that science can be an enjoyable experience. Link
.
He also responds to those critics who argue that life materials are mere discoveries of nature and cannot therefore be patented, by blurring the distinction between discovery and invention. Link
.
It aims to provide an international forum for exchange of ideas and findings from researchers across different cultures, by encouraging research on the impact of cultural factors on design theory and practice. Link
.​*After phrase introduced by by*
.
By (the fact, the truth) A, we know that B is also true. Link
.
By telling her the truth about your father I didn't reveal a secret. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.9 COMMA WITH DESPITE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma despite
.
On the other hand, if...this would also exclude Turkey, despite the fact that Islam is already within Europe as a second major religion after Christianity. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.10 COMMA WITH DURING*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma during
.
I lived in Seoul for two years during which I enjoyed the city. Link
.
During the visit, the paperwork was thoroughly reviewed and archived. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.11 COMMA WITH FOR*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma for

*With for as preposition*
.
I didn't go out, for her not to be alone. Link
.
The taxi driver pulled up and said he'd be glad to take us to London, for which we would pay a hefty sum. Link
.
This model of an ideal community is exactly what communist ideologists are striving for for the last few hundred years. Link
.
This chapter explains how to borrow new, midlist, well-known, and popular Nook e-book titles, from a diverse range of genres, for free from your local library. Link
.​*With for as conjunction*
.
John did not go to school today, for he was sick. Link
.
It seemed that Professor McGonagall had reached the point she was most anxious to discuss, the real reason she had been waiting on a cold hard wall all day, for neither as a cat nor as a woman had she fixed Dumbledore with such a piercing stare as she did now. Link
.​*After phrase or clause introduced by for *
.
For an extra ten percent, attractiveness of the appearance was important. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.12 COMMA WITH FROM*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma from
.
This chapter explains how to borrow new, midlist, well-known, and popular Nook e-book titles, from a diverse range of genres, for free from your local library. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.13 COMMA WITH IN*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma in

*Before in*
.
We went to Hokkaido, in Japan. Link
.
I can't think of a sentence in which a problem like this would occur. Link
.​*After phrase introduced by in*
.
In 2001, terrorists destroyed the WTC. Link
.
In England, people are kind and hospitable. Link
.
In this article, a novel method is discussed... Link
.
In many respects this is an important decision. Link
.
In the second quarter, the Chinese economy grew by 7.9%Link
.
In the present work, different methods of introduction of carbon nanotubes (CNTs) and carbon nanofibers to cement matrix were undertaken. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.14 COMMA WITH INCLUDING*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma including
.
...and the answer to this age-old question is everywhere including our brains. Link
.
However, women in the play, including Lady Macbeth and the three witches serve as sources of destruction and evil, particularly for Macbeth. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.15 COMMA WITH INTO*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma into
.
A liquid filters through a strainer, into the receptacle beneath. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.16 COMMA WITH OF*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma of
.
John told the police that the woman, of about 50 years of age, spoke with a slight lisp. Link
.
Born in Bonn, of the Electorate of Cologne and a part of the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation in present-day Germany, he moved to Vienna in his early twenties and settled there, studying with Joseph Haydn and quickly gaining a reputation as a virtuoso pianist. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.17 COMMA WITH ON*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma on
.
Who are you putting, on the special report? Link
.
In nearly every political category, landline-only owners side with traditionally conservative views, on issues as varied as the legality of gay marriage, marijuana, abortion and agreement with the Tea Party. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.18 COMMA WITH OVER*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma over
.
Over the course of my career, I have held increasingly responsible software development roles including systems analyst, business analyst, and project manager. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.19 COMMA WITH PER*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma per
.
The child is not permitted to attend the party, per her mother. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.20 COMMA WITH TO*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma to
.
*With to as preposition*
.
I didn't go out, to study for my exam. Link
.
I pushed him, to make him get out of my way. Link
.
Zimbabwe indigenizes its agriculture and economy; Ethiopia intervenes militarily in Somalia at the behest of Washington, to restore a US-puppet government. Link
.
I can say candidly that I have never been so desperately in love with someone as I have with you, to the point that my strong feelings of longing verged upon a form of grief! Link
.​*With to as particle (infinitive marker)*
.
Alan and Will were authorized to, acting jointly or individually any of the two, certify the act. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*17.21 COMMA WITH WITH*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma with.
They were proud to appear in skirts that reached only to the knees and with trousers like men's underneath. Link
.
I bought a new pitcher, with a very strange handle. Link
.
Yossarian was in the hospital with a pain in his liver that fell just short of being jaundice. Link
.
The boss may say, "We will sell 10,000 units a week," and the salesman follows with, "And pigs will fly." Link​


----------



## Comma use

*17.22 COMMA WITH WITHOUT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma without
.
He did this independently, without me asking. Link
.
B’s claim would require one to accept that in the same work S. used, without any caveat, the key notion of epochê in two incompatible senses. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*18. COMMA WITH QUOTATION MARK*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma quotation

A *quotation* is the repetition of someone's words. *Quotation marks*, also called *quotes* or *inverted commas*, are punctuation marks used to indicate a quotation or direct speech.

Quotation marks are also used to (1) denote inexact use of a term, e.g. _A "statue" on the promenade had the tourists in stitches_; (2) denote the mention aspect of a term, e.g. _I know the definition of 'cheese'__; _and (3) to indicate a title of artistic work.

A *nested quotation* is a quotation within another quotation, e.g. _John said, "My mother said, 'Don't eat that,' so I didn't."_

For more information about quotation marks, see Wiki articles Quotation mark, Nested quotation and Use-mention distinction.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with quotation mark_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*18.1 COMMA WITH DIRECT SPEECH OR QUOTATION*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma direct speech

*Before direct speech/quotation*
comma before direct speech
.
She finally told me, “I love you”! Link
.
The boss may say, "We will sell 10,000 units a week," and the salesman follows with, "And pigs will fly." Link
.
Maybe a better way to say it would be, "It's what you do with your time." Link
.
John Smith argues that, “Such claims are inaccurate..." Link
.
Mr. Kershner says, You should know how to use a comma. Link
.
The utterance, “I thought you said you'd have a drink with me…” might have been seen as encouragement. Link
.​*After direct speech/quotation*
comma after direct speech
.
When Victor said, “Please make sure you close the door when you leave”, Tom accidentally forgot to close it. Link
.
"It should be noted that no evidence of foul play has been found," the medical examiner's office said in a statement. Link
.
"I am sure that she is the killer," said Pauly. Link
.
When Lisa said, "I'm in the Spirit," she meant she was experiencing spiritual enlightenment. Link
.​*After question mark*
comma question mark
.
'What's in it?', asked the policeman. Link
.
'Will you go back to Word of Life camp?' asked the camp counselor. Link
.
What Goto could have done is laugh and say, "Ah ha ha ha ha... isn't everybody?", something like that. Link
.
But before I found out it's a Japanese word, if someone asked me, "Where does it come from?", I would have guessed Spanish. Link
.
If you hear someone say, "What's cooking downtown this Saturday night?", it means that the person wants to know about events like concerts that will be taking place that evening. Link
.
Regarding the question “How do HIV patients feel these days?”, he said... Link
.​*After ellipsis*
comma ellipsis
.
"I am sure that she is the killer...," said Pauly. Link
.​*After period*
comma period, comma full stop
.
'Just some clothes.' , replied the man. Link
.​*After nested quotation*
comma nested quotation
.
"He walked by and yelled, 'What's the chicken!,' but I still don't know what he meant." Link
.
When Jonas said, "I don't like being called 'a schlimazel'," he meant it. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*18.2 COMMA WITH QUOTATION MARK DENOTING INEXACT USE OR THE MENTION ASPECT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma quotation phrase

*Before expression*
.
The phrase, "make something of oneself" means... Link
.
*After expression*
.
It was 'magic,' and I liked it. Link
.
Speaking of not being "at the level", there a lot of talented people at DeviantArt! Link
.
The competitors were described as “adjective,” “adjective,” and “adjective”. Link
.
The first factor accounted for 26% of the variance and has high saturations on the variables of 'value,' 'elaboration,' 'innovation,' 'relation to context,' and 'consideration of initial problem constraints.' Link
.
My name is Abc Cde Fgh; my first name originates in Arabia and it means "The call for God", my middle name originally Greek and it means "Of happy birth". Link
.​*With abbreviation*
comma abbreviation
.
The abbreviations "i.e." "e.g." "a.m.," and "p.m."... Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*18.3 COMMA WITH QUOTATION MARK INDICATING TITLE OF ARTISTIC WORK*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma title; see also section 6.3 Comma with name, title, designation or verb phrase in apposition

*After title*.
My favorite Led Zeppelin songs are “Stairway to Heaven”, “Black Dog”, and “Moby Dick”. Link
.
Of course, the most important and specific articles we deal with are the articles on economics and business, such as that of “CEOs,” by David Knott, “The European Investment Bank,” by Michael Gaylord, or “Bold Plans for Japan” by Jess Trindle. Link
.​*After question mark in title*.
The weekly book, "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?", is on sale. Link
.
According to Michael Davidson's article "What is art?", art is like a quiet pond. Link
.
On a different “Today” panel on Tuesday, called “Secret Lives: Does Power Equal Promiscuity?,” Ms. Matos McGreevey argued that blaming wives for their husbands' infidelities... Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*19. COMMA WITH RELATIVE PRONOUN*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma relative pronoun

A *relative pronoun* is a pronoun that introduces a clause that modifies the antecedent of the relative pronoun, e.g. _Lisa waved at Nancy, who was laughing joyously.

_A *zero relative pronoun* is a relative pronoun that is only implied, e.g. _The truth is [__Ø__] they don't realize their mistakes. __

That, which, who, whom_ and _whose_ count as relative pronouns. _That_ is also a *complementizer* (a kind of subordinate conjunction), e.g. _I am embarrassed to admit that there was a delay._ When the complementizer is not explicit, it is called an *empty complementizer*.

A *relative clause* can be either restrictive (without comma/commas) or non-restrictive (with comma/commas). Cf. _I have two brothers who live in London. __I have two brothers, who live in London. _A restrictive clause cannot be removed from a sentence without loss of essential meaning; the opposite is true for a non-restrictive clause.

For more information about relative pronouns, see Wiki articles Relative pronoun, Restrictiveness, Zero clause and That.

Below are further key word links and links to specific threads on _Comma with relative pronoun_. Clicking a key word link returns a list of those threads along with related and more recent threads.


----------



## Comma use

*19.1 COMMA WITH RELATIVE PRONOUN: GENERAL DISCUSSION*
(Back to Index)​When is a comma used before a relative pronoun? Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*19.2 COMMA WITH THAT*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma that

*With that as relative pronoun*
comma relative pronoun that.
I always have this problem, that it goes wrong... Link
.
The watch, that is on the table, belongs to my brother. Link
.
It saddened him that everyone else seemed to get along, that he was the only one not fitting in. Link
.
The spirits were perceived as friendly helpers or power animals, that would assist the seeker with answering important questions. Link
.
The new interim agreement will replace a deal struck down by the European Court of Justice in May, that allowed the US access to 34 pieces of data. Link
.
Arnie rejected the pleas for mercy, that commonly surround capital punishment in America, saying Beardslee was fully aware of how serious his crimes were. Link
.
The Law Society previously rejected a petition on Jan 5, filed by 44 lawyers, that had called for an extraordinary meeting to revoke the new travel policy. Link
.
Even so, it was only in Wordsworth's Lyrical Ballads (1798), that the notion of expressing experience through the filter of personal emotion was first seriously ventilated. Link
.​*With that as complementizer (also as empty complementizer)*
comma conjunction that.
I came to know, you got stuck in traffic. Link
.
It was such a hot day, I went to the pool. Link
.
The student’s room was so untidy it was like a pigsty. Link
.
I am embarrassed to admit that, through a clerical error, there was a very long delay in sending this note to you. Link
.​*Before that as zero relative pronoun*
comma zero pronoun.
The truth is they don't even realize their mistakes. Link
.
There is absolutely no limit to the bliss nature can offer. Link
.
Workers will be limited in tapping their 401(k) retirement plans for loans under legislation two senators plan to introduce today that’s designed to counter the erosion of retirement assets. Link
.​*After phrase introduced by that*.
That night Sarah had a vivid nightmare, the first one she had ever had. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*19.3 COMMA WITH WHICH*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma which

*Before which as relative pronoun*
comma relative pronoun which.
I saw Mt Fuji, which is 3776m high. Link
.
I bought a baseball cap, which was too large for me. Link
.
John told me something about Mary which I do not believe. Link
.
...driving my jaw into the steering wheel, which promptly broke in half. Link
.
Some countries do not have enough skilled workers, which causes serious problems. Link
.
I have had a number of summer jobs, which have helped me to gain experience in secretarial skills. Link
.
Many of his novels are concerned with controversial subjects which makes them extremely popular. Link
.
There are few other kinds of frogs kept inside separate glass tubes, which are placed on top of the table. Link
.
The employee made a lot of mistakes during his first month of employment which made the company to fire him. Link
.
Divergent capabilities for marketing departments result in different outcomes, which lead to a competitively difference. Link
.
Today the Gillette Good News razor dominates the disposable category, which has grown to dominate the razor blade business. Link
.
One dramatic example is the Industrial Revolution, which would surely have been impossible without the development of science. Link
.
The white sauce recipe is easy to make as there is no need to cook out the flour, which is one of the benefits of using gluten-free flour. Link
.
I grew up and currently live in the greater Portland area which has provided many opportunities to speak Spanish in my own community. Link
.
These four fields have apparently little in common, yet my interest in each represents a continuous thread which is my interest in community health. Link
.​*Before and after which*
comma before after which.
...the event, which, because of its importance, attracts many visitors. Link
.​*Before and after clause introduced by which*.
The dogs, which are brown, are mine. Link
.
The mango trees, which were given some of that new fertiliser, produced very good fruit. Link
.​*Before which as interrogative pronoun*
comma which interrogative.
I also doubt that many consumers even know, which special products or companies have received an industrial design award. Link
.​*Before noun phrase + of which (cf. whose)*
comma of which.
I have bought a book, the cover of which bears a picture of The Hague. Link
.​*Comma or period before which?*
comma period which.
They would have played tentatively, which in hockey is a sacrilege. Link
.​*Which noun is the antecedent?*.
I just had a plate of soup at the campus restaurant, which was good. Link
.
Insulin is a hormone produced in pancreas, which turns this glucose into energy by enabling the body cells to absorb it. Link
.
Every now and again she’d wipe the tears away with the sleeve of her grey merino wool cardigan which turned the fabric into a dampened shade of black. Link
.
Discourse analysis deals with such aspects as pronoun reference, use of articles, ellipses, and logical connectors, which may indicate the connectivity of the text. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*19.4 COMMA WITH WHO*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma who

*Before who as relative pronoun*
comma relative pronoun who
.
She's a party animal, who enjoys life. Link
.
She has three sons, who live in Paris. Link
.
I have two brothers, who live in London. Link
.
Where is James, who was waiting for me? Link
.
Lisa waved at Nancy, who was laughing joyously. Link
.
Dr. Curtis Connors who's also my daughters mentor. Link
.
Sunny was a very greedy boy, who loved to eat fried food. Link
.
I am an Iowa native who's come home to help on the farm. Link
.
I would like to thank John and Susan who were always willing to help. Link
.​*Before and after clause introduced by who*
.
I, who am lazy, don't like sports. Link
.
I would like to see Hayley, who is my best friend, playing basketball. Link
.
The people, who are chasing him, stop in between the crowd as they don't see him. Link
.​*Which noun is the antecedent?*
.
Some senior citizens didn't have to pay any for their insurance because they were listed as dependents of one of their adult children, who would need to pay a certain amount in proportion to their income such as pension, interest or dividends. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*19.5 COMMA WITH WHOM*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma whom
.
My father, beside whom my mom was sitting, was watching TV. Link
.
My elder sister, to whom they gave first prize, doesn't usually win anything. Link
.​


----------



## Comma use

*19.6 COMMA WITH WHOSE*
(Back to Index)​Key word link: comma whose
.
I would like to thank John Smith whose paintings provided the inspiration for this novel. Link
.​


----------

